# How Much Should You Pay For A 1999 Coopers Vintage Ale 750ml, Singed.



## mattcarty (11/1/13)

Hey folks

sorry if this topic has come up before, did a search but couldn't find exactly what I was after.

Does anyone know how much a Glenn Cooper autographed 750ml corked bottle of the 1999 Coopers Vintage ale still in its wooden display box would sell for? A mate of mine has asked me to track down a price for him to sell it.

On the topic is there a site that would be useful for looking into the cost of old beers and collectables as I have a heap of old beer cans and air filled commemorative cans collecting dust in my shed.

Cheers
Carty


----------



## mfeighan (11/1/13)

singed not so much, might have an ash flavour to it


----------



## bignath (11/1/13)

matt carty said:


> Hey folks
> 
> sorry if this topic has come up before, did a search but couldn't find exactly what I was after.
> 
> ...



No idea on its value, but I'd tell him it's worth **** all and offer him a sixer for it.

Good luck with approach though....


----------



## hoppy2B (11/1/13)

I'm guessing its flat. I opened a 14 year old stubby given to me by a friend a couple of months ago. I predicted it would be flat and it was.
To me its worth nothing. Sorry if that's too negative but I'm just being realistic.


----------



## .DJ. (11/1/13)

i had a few 1999 stubbies a few weeks ago... drinking beautifully!!!


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/13)

.DJ. said:


> i had a few 1999 stubbies a few weeks ago... drinking beautifully!!!



Exactly, tasty as. I'm down to my last few of these.

What is the bottle in question worth? Depends on what you plan on doing with it. Sitting on a shelf is, in my opinion, a waste. Drink it. I would be interested to know how different it tastes in a larger volume and under cork instead of capped. 

Perhaps the bottle you had Hoppy was a dwarf variety?


----------



## hoppy2B (11/1/13)

DrSmurto said:


> Perhaps the bottle you had Hoppy was a dwarf variety?




Yes, I suspect it may have been. :mellow: I did taste it and it was a bit malty for my liking.


----------



## mattcarty (11/1/13)

yeh ive had a few of the stubbies from the 99 batch recently and they were great. 

My mate isnt a beer drinker, hes not even sure where the beer came from, he was cleaning up his house and found it and suspects it was his dads but not 100% sure.

he wants some extra cash and wondered if it was worth anything.


----------



## Yob (11/1/13)

DrSmurto said:


> Perhaps the bottle you had Hoppy was a dwarf variety?



naa man, was made from un-malted wheat


----------

